# | ShrimpTech | v1 | R.I.P |



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

*Lost Temple R.I.P.*









*The Weeping Dragon* *Continued in new Journal *









*History: * 
I started collecting parts and ideas for the 60p. All along it was to be a planted tank to tap into my inner Amano...until I got infected....by shrimps. I literally had EVERYTHING bought for a jungle tank, but plans change. I even sold a new Solar I because I don't want an algae tank because no CO2 will be used.

*ShrimpTech Philosophy:*
Hybrid shrimp breeding tank that balances shrimp breeding with aesthetics. ShrimpTech is a combination of a shrimp breeding tank and a planted tank with the priority on the shrimp. A pure shrimp breeding tank only has wood & moss and no rooted plants. A pure shrimp breeder would also have 80%-90% open space to easily sort and catch shrimp. These are the main differences between a hybrid and pure shrimp tank. I love collecting and growing plants too much to run a pure breeder tank. (I've tried...)

*Start Date:* 
5/30/2011 - 60p
2/16/2012 - 20 long

*Tank:* 
ADA 60p ~ 17.5 gallons
AquaPro 20 gallon long rimless

*Lighting:* 
60p: Archaea 45cm LED, Archaea 27w PC clip on.
20l: 36" Coralife T5HO 2X39w running one bulb. 10,000K

*Filtration:*
_60p_
UGF driven by 2215 with Jaqno Prefilter, Oxygen Plus Bio-Filter driven by Whisper 20 

_20 long filtration:_ (There are two tanks worth of filters on here; to keep the cycle going on a tank that I broke down)
2 X UGF
1X Sponge Filter
1 X Breeder Box Purigen Reactor
Powered By:
Eheim 2213 (running UGF #1)
1 X ZooMed501 (for the breeder box)
Whisper 40 - Split to sponge filter and UGF #2


*Substrate:* 
_
In order from bottom to top...it's like making lasagna or a 7 layer bean dip_
UGF Circulation Pipe
Lava Rocks + Power Sand
Layer of substrate additives: _Tourmaline BC, Bacter 100, Super Clear, Mosura Old Sea Mud Powder, dirty sponge juice from a different tank_
ADA Africana Normal Type
2nd layer of additives
ADA Amazonia 2 Normal Type(60p)
ADA Amazonia New Normal Type(20l)

*Flora: *

_60p_
Taiwan Moss
Weeping Moss
Narrow Leaf Java Fern
Eleocharis Acicularis 
Hygrophila Pinnatifida

_20 Long_
Weeping Moss
Mini X-Mas Moss
Taiwan Moss (breeder box)
Fissidens
Narrow Leaf Java Fern (breeder box)
Dwarf Water Lettuce
Bucephalandra Kampit
Micro Anubias
Crypt Parva
Crypt Nurii "Mutated"
Crypt Hudorio
Staurogyne Sp. Purple
Staurogyne Repens


*Shrimps:* 

_60p_
Tangerine Tigers

_20 Long_ 
13 grade A Benibachi CBS
3 grade SS Benibachi CBS


Enough Blah blah....here are some pics....

*Stand being built. Oak.*
View attachment 33693


*UGF with Lava Rocks and additives.*
View attachment 33694

*


7 Layer Bean Dip

View attachment 33696
*


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

shrimpnmoss said:


> I even sold a new Solar I because I don't want an algae tank because no CO2 will be used.



You made the right call. That light will be put to good use and I'm going to pump enough CO2/water flow into my setup to turn my fish into the aquatic equivalent of Kenyan marathon runners.

With as much thought as you've put into filtration, do you have any special plans for water changes? Overall, great tank. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey Booger. I know you will put that Solar I to good use. I will live my true planted tank vicariously through your 120p. Can't wait to see that. Where is that ADG shipment? 

As far as WC goes, I use pure water remineralized to 100 to 120 ppm TDS, GH 5. I will have some stainless steel mesh with moss for carpet. I usually vacuum out the moss, move the moss so new substrate is exposed. Then the remainder of the water is removed from the intake quick release.

Here is a cabinet shot of the gear underneath. Pretty simple daisy chain canisters and inline heater. That is a sheet of Styrofoam underneath to dampen the vibration. You can kind of see the filling in the canisters.

Canister 1: 3/4 filled. Ceramic Rings and two blue coarse Eheim sponge and final fine sponge
Canister 2: 100% filled with Eheim Substrate pro and final fine filter sponge

View attachment 31364


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

My ADG stuff shipped today :bounce:. The tank was literally the first thing I ordered and it looks like it will be the last item to arrive now.

I am planning on some smaller moss for my initial scape, like mini xmas and mini pellia. I am guessing you are planning the same?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Yup, I'll have some mini xmas moss going and whatever overgrows from my other tank which is a moss tank. LMK if you need some regular X-Mas moss. I have that coming out my ears......


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

loving the tank shrimp... what materials did u use for your 7 layer dip


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

see first post under substrate...roud:


----------



## Augustw (May 11, 2011)

Cant wait to see this come together!!!
i recently started my first tank and got ghost shrimp (cheap and intertaining) and now i am seriously contimplating shrimp only for my next tank!!!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Augustw said:


> Cant wait to see this come together!!!
> i recently started my first tank and got ghost shrimp (cheap and intertaining) and now i am seriously contimplating shrimp only for my next tank!!!



Do it! You won't look back. Shrimps are fun. There are many nice choices out there. They behave very different when there are no fish.


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

i can't say i had ever seen an UGF routed that way. Please explain how it works? i came from a hobby where UGF's were frowned upon.


----------



## aelysa (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes, tell us about that fab ugf!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

rickztahone said:


> i can't say i had ever seen an UGF routed that way. Please explain how it works? i came from a hobby where UGF's were frowned upon.


This is an Asian style shrimp set up mainly used in Asia.

The principle is to turn your entire substrate into biological filtration. It also eliminates the need for a sponge prefilter. The water flows down through the substrate and returns via spray bar. The circular type of UGF clogs less often versus a plate type. The flow also stays even longer. With a plate UGF dead spots develop over time and it clogs. You will need a strong canister to drive the water through all those layers and two canisters. I have an extra 2217 impeller to pop on if the stock 2215 is deemed insufficient. 

I've used this set up before on my other shrimp tank. However, this time I added a layer of Africana because Africana last longer than AS. The top AS will be the first layer to break down, when it does it will be stopped by the Africana. I anticipate 1.5 to 2 years out of this set up before soil replacement or more likely tank tear down. The soil will break before the filter clogs.

The whole substrate and two canisters will be full of biological filtration. This allows me to keep higher densities of shrimp and prolong water changes if needed. I can and will over stock this sucker eventually. I want to see swarms.

There are some of you thinking right now, the bacteria will be limited by the bio-load. Why overdo the bio-filter if my load will be very low anyways? Well, I don't know the scientific anwser but I think it works because the bacteria that does grow will grow over a much larger area. Larger filtering surface, longer contact time, better water.

I didn't invent this system. Research over internet lead me to this point. Here is another TPT tank using the same system. There are many others.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp-other-invertebrates/126756-just-another-shrimp-tank.html


----------



## aelysa (Oct 20, 2006)

Does it come as a set or do you need to buy it piece by piece? I want to set up some tanks like this next month for my Sulawesi.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Finally shrimpnmoss journal! Happy it's going to be just shrimp and moss.

The light your getting looks really neat, and...do you wanna build me a stand?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Aelysa,

They are called circulation tubes. You're in CA you should be able to find some local. Look in the ghetto fish stores....or some Chinese owned ones.... Azoo makes one but I think they are ALL from the same factory with different Chinese brands.

They look like this. Mine is not the Azoo brand but some other Chinese brand. Mine was $10.00.

http://www.aquaticeco.com/subcategories/462/AZOO-Circulating-Pipes


This would work great for your Sulawesi, especially you won't be using soil for your tank. Remember to lay it down largest particle layer to smallest particle layer. This will prevent clogging. You can probably use sand as last layer. 

Sulawesi would be something like this:

UGF -- Lava Rocks and Coral or some Ph buffering large particles --- then some medium gravel---capped by sand or fine gravel.

I personally don't like sand because it is hard to keep clean and vacuum. If you vac sand you always have to replace it. 

You can also make one yourself with some PVC with tiny slots cut into the PVC.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Looks awesome man, can't wait to see it!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Ben. said:


> Finally shrimpnmoss journal! Happy it's going to be just shrimp and moss.
> 
> The light your getting looks really neat, and...do you wanna build me a stand?



I wish I could. I just picked the wood and the stain. I was the helper/wood holder/workshop cleanup. I'm lucky that one of my co-workers does carpentry as a hobby.


----------



## aelysa (Oct 20, 2006)

Thank you so much. Going to look some up now


----------



## frogsandfish (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow-what kind of shrimp are you putting in it? I am finally going to put shrimp in my much lower tech (non tech) tank today!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Great work so far Howard. That's my first time seeing that type of UGF setup. You ain't planning to put UG in here anymore? Or was it another tank?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey speedie, naw I'm going to put your UG on another tank that is coming in July. It was going in here but no CO2 = no UG.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Looking good there! The dark wood cabinet looks amazing!

I am also raising a colony of cherry shrimp in my 60p with fish, so far it is growing well due to dense plants and well fed fish.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

This is a cool setup . . . thanks for sharing!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

frogsandfish said:


> Wow-what kind of shrimp are you putting in it? I am finally going to put shrimp in my much lower tech (non tech) tank today!


This tank is for my Tangerine Tigers. The best of this colony will make the cut.

View attachment 31400


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice setup. The tigers are awesome.


----------



## frogsandfish (Mar 11, 2010)

I want them. I want them. I NEED some of those:bounce::bounce:


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> This tank is for my Tangerine Tigers.
> 
> View attachment 31400



wooowwww tangerine tigers, gonna fine me some of those when I get back to Hong Kong. I have RCS and Fire Reds in my 8 gallon tank, want to add CRS, but HK temp is too hot for them I think. Those tangerine tigers look amazing!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

HK has a nice selection of shrimps...but you know that already. You should be able to find them there. Some of mine were from HK....

Are you tanks here or in HK?


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> HK has a nice selection of shrimps...but you know that already. You should be able to find them there. Some of mine were from HK....
> 
> Are you tanks here or in HK?


Both my tanks are in HK, I will be back there in 2.5 weeks time. 

I've been trying to decide what to put in the 8G shrimp tank, CRS may die due to high temp, regular tigers are too boring. Man those tangerine tigers are just beautiful! Those are definitely going in my tank! Thank you for the inspiration! 

Very cool UGF system as well. Are you not afraid that the slits in the pipes will become clogged? Looking forward to more photos!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I actually covered all the slits with lava rock to prevent blocking. That has been working on my other tanks.

Why don't you just get a chiller for your HK tanks? I think that is mandatory with the hot Asian summers. I don't think any Bees or Tigers will do well with HK summer weather. I wouldn't risk expensive shrimps due to the lack of equipment. 

If my tanks was in Asia....I would have a PRL or PBL tank for sure...


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> I actually covered all the slits with lava rock to prevent blocking. That has been working on my other tanks.
> 
> Why don't you just get a chiller for your HK tanks? I think that is mandatory with the hot Asian summers. I don't think any Bees or Tigers will do well with HK summer weather. I wouldn't risk expensive shrimps due to the lack of equipment.
> 
> If my tanks was in Asia....I would have a PRL or PBL tank for sure...


I want to keep my tank as low tech as possible, and I don't want to raise CRS that much to want to get a chiller. My fish have been surviving the summer and winter of HK without chillers or heaters. I think the cherries will too, not sure about the tigers though, I will find out what I get back to HK. 

What is PRL and PBL may I ask?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Pure Red/Black Line usually from Japan...never crossed with goldens.....


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Any more updates to this Howard?  I wanna see pictures!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

It is cloudy and cycling right now...not much to look at. I will post updated pic when the light gets here from AFA....


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

nice setup!

i saw my thread posted in here too. kekekeke.


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Pretty cool setup man. I know a lot of people are against UGFs however ive always used them in the past with no problems really. Looking forward to the final setup.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

That light you are getting looks awesome, is it powerful enough to grow dwarf hair grass?


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

Hey bud, is this the tank the wood I'm sending you is going in? Fantastic looking!!! One of these days I'm going to have to break down and pick up one of these ADA tanks. Great job


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

The light arrived today. Surprisingly small in a good way, however not enough light to grow any plants besides moss/anubias/ferns. Still thinking about planting some DHG in the background separated with a partition to prevent it from spreading to the foreground. Do you guys think DHG will grow in this tank? 

View attachment 31479


View attachment 31480


Light thickness compared to Bic lighter. Slick.

View attachment 31481


Took out a ugly moss wall from another tank to help the cycle. House is to weigh it down. This moss and mesh is temporary. 

View attachment 31482


First plants in this tank. X-Mas moss and Duckweed

View attachment 31483


----------



## kangshiang (Jun 28, 2006)

great shrimp tank.........60P awesome!!!!


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

I believe you have the chair positioning wrong, it should be directly in front of the tank

Oh, and where did you find that rock?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I picked out the rock in person at AFA last time I drove through SF. I tried finding a couple other smaller ones of the same type but they only had big ones. The chair is for my kids so they don't try to climb the stand.


----------



## DKShrimporium (Nov 23, 2004)

Coo-el rock - looks like the moon. Is this the TT tank? They will show very nicely on that dark grey.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes, shrimp whisperer...this is the final destination for my TTs. Now where can I find some fire orange Neocaridinas to make this tank all orange? If I find some...I dub this tank...Agent Orange...


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

DO IT! Your tank would look like molten lava!


----------



## DKShrimporium (Nov 23, 2004)

mordalphus said:


> DO IT! Your tank would look like molten lava!


Yeah, but then he'd need to trade out that moon-y rock for one that looks like Devil's Tower in Wyoming - can you just see masses of orange shrimp crawling all over a rock like that, like flowing lava? Oh yeah.


----------



## DKShrimporium (Nov 23, 2004)

:icon_eek: oops it posted twice


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

very nice


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Couple of packages arrived in the mail today. Time to install some plants. This is The Planted Tank Forum after all. 

First up. I bought some sort of Hair grass that ADG Frank had for sale on SnS. It took an hour to clean, untangle and separate into little clumps. The plants roots are long so the hair grass is very healthy.

View attachment 31596


I bought a plastic folder from Office Depot and cut a couple of sections to partition off the hair grass to prevent it from taking over.

View attachment 31597


Installed the partition. 

View attachment 31598


Planted the Hairgrass then added more Aquasoil to cover the partition and elevate the rear of the tank and even the front edge.

View attachment 31599


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Next up moss installation. 

A box of moss tiles arrived from Aquarliam. I love these moss tiles. They are very handy. Saves me loads of time by not having to tie the moss down on stainless steel. Put the moss on the tile, sandwich the moss with mesh, put the tabs on the corners down. Then I'm done. Easy Peasy. Another advantage of using these tiles is the ability to move the tiles around. Shrimp love newly exposed substrate.

I cranked up the CO2 to help the hairgrass and moss establish during the cycling process. The CO2 will be turned off before shrimps move over. The ceramic tiles on the rear row has Weeping Moss. The front stainless steel mesh has Mini X-Mas moss tied to it and flipped upside down so that the moss grows through the mesh. The floaties are frogbit and hygroryza aristata.


Club Soda anyone? Just add Vodka.

View attachment 31600



These two tiles on the edge has Phoenix Moss on it.

View attachment 31601


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Lookin good man, gonna be sweet when that moss grows in :>


----------



## yaouch (Aug 14, 2010)

Looking nice Howard..... cant wait until the shrimps go in....


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Date: 6/19/2011

Moving Day. After a full battery of water test and a 90% WC, I tossed in two TT scouts. Three days later they looked fine and have molted. The rest of the colony got moved over on Friday. There were at least 3-4 saddled females that I saw during the move.

Two days after the colony got in I woke up to everyone swarming they smell the freshly molted females. Today I see couple of these. Wish them luck.

View attachment 31923


Here is a F1 or F2 baby next to some juvies. Note: With a UGF system and water flowing through the soil, AS II has already started to discolor. 

View attachment 31926


Here is what the tank looks like now. The sponge filter was from their old tank so is the shelter and Cholla wood. In tank bag of Purigen added. 

View attachment 31924


View attachment 31925


I removed the 2215 and replaced it with these Prefilters from ShrimpLab. First Stage has ceramic rings. Second Stage has fine floss and Purigen before entering the main 2215.

View attachment 31927


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Damn man, lookin sweet


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

looking really good.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Looks good!

So is your canister filter pushing the two pre filters? If so, is it doing it well with not much strain to the motor? I am thinking of adding a pre filter to my hydor prime 10 canister as well.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey Chief,

They are pulling water through the two pre filters and my flow is still pretty strong for a shrimp tank. 

Here is the path of my tank water and the order that it travels through:

1) 4"-5" of Substrate
2) Prefilter 1 - ceramic rings
3) Prefilter 2 - coarse sponge ---> filter floss ---> Purigen Bag ---> filter floss
4) Eheim 2215 - substrate pro ---> filter floss 
5) Hydor 200w inline heater
7) Spray Bar back to tank


Next step....I will split the air line that powers the sponge filter to power a external breeder box and sponge filter...


----------



## zxc (Nov 10, 2009)

OWOW. Your light are slim and bright. what kind of light fixture T-5HO?


----------



## zxc (Nov 10, 2009)

Got it, just re-read the 1st post.


----------



## dknydiep1 (May 21, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Sweet set up.
That light is really sick.

I think AFA ships those light over here since they do not sell them here.
But I would have to get a converter, and that is a PITA as it is. Have one on my 2 tv's.

Subscribed.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

6/26/2011 - Almost 1 month in.

Found 6 shrimps crowded into the existing 3 tubes today. Time to expand the shelter area. The existing DHG is yellowing a bit. I think it is from the transition to non-CO2 growing conditions. Doesn't matter, the new growth looks green. I see baby grass emerging from the soil. I'll probably regret planting this stuff later. I hope I can contain it. Hard Trimmed the existing DHG to give it a fresh start. 

New Condos. 

View attachment 32171


12 new units + 3 existing units for a 15 unit condo plex.

View attachment 32173


FTS after installation

View attachment 32172


Made the top section of the ADA type stand into a drawer for shrimp stuff.

View attachment 32174


Side shot. Hard trim for the DHG. Water cloudy because I moved some dirt around.

View attachment 32175


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

Shrimp condos!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Sup PC1. I'm considering taking out the rock and breaking out one of your bad boy woods to grow more moss on. I'll probably do that after the carpet mesh moss establish.


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

I say go for the wood, a bit more character to it I think. Plus I think wood gets a better bio-film for the TT to graze on.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice condos :>

Isn't it nice how well they work? As soon as a lady gets berried, she ducks into one and is protected... I love it!


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

That's looking great!!!


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

Soooo, are you going to eat those?

Great setup. I hope you like sorting shrimp because you'll have plenty soon. You realize you're only a few months away from full blown shrimp rack at this rate, right?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Booger,

ha....It's terrible....I'm already thinking about selling my smaller tanks and consolidating to another 60p. 

I evicted the remaining RCS this morning. I got one of my coworkers started on a shrimp tank. Passing the addiction on. He is housing all my RCS ~50-100 of them in a 10g at his house now. One was super berried and once RCS have babies in your tank your tank will never be rid of them without drastic measures. So they had to go ASAP.

You let me know when you start your 120p. I can hook you up with a starting stock of RCS.


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

shrimpnmoss said:


> You let me know when you start your 120p.




Any day now!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

lmao...If and when I get a big tank...I'm picking it up personally...learning from your experience.....


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

I love everything about this, from the skinny light, shrimp condos and awesome rock!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That is a slick little setup. You are going to have a zillion shrimp in there.

I like that stone that's in there. Where did that come from?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for your comments. I picked up the stone a year ago from AFA. It is one of their black river rocks. I tried to find a couple other smaller ones to go with it but they did not have any. This was the smallest stone. 

So it is now a single-stone shrimpwagumi....


----------



## Rusty (May 7, 2009)

Very cool. Haha it is an contagious disease isn't it. Really like the drawer too, great idea.

Cheers,
Rusty


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

icu


View attachment 32208


----------



## TwoStrokeKing (Mar 24, 2011)

YOu have alot of shrimp


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey, I love 2-strokes too. Soon they will be the way of the dodos like the incandescent light bulb.


----------



## Bradford (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice tank man!!! I am very interested in this light you used, can you post the specs such as spectrum and wattage output? Can this be bought online? If so could you post a link?  Thanks


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't know a lot about the light. It can be purchased here. There is a little bit of specs on the website. As noted though, it is not really powerful enough if you want to grow serious plants. This is not a injected planted tank, so it is sufficient for my use of seeing my shrimps and growing moss. It looks like the DHG is growing also. Only time will tell. 

http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product&cPath=72_74


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Good stuff homeboy!


----------



## jules2k (Aug 19, 2009)

I just happen to stumble onto your thread homie and looks like you got some serious filtration going on.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Very nice set up! You put a lot of thought into the filtration. I would never have thought of going so far into it! Gives me a lot of ideas for my future 60p. What is the purpose of the sponge filter if you have the eheim going? Love the tank!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

The main purpose of the sponge filter is to increase the O2 levels in the water. Shrimp also love eating the stuff that gets caught on the sponge during the filtration process. Secondary goal of overfiltration is that I don't plan on doing too many WC after the tank fully matures. Only top offs. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is a quick update on the tank:

1) Added external breeder box with Fluval Stratum from Mordalphus' store. The soil is much darker than AS that is in the tank. I like it. I will use this substrate for my next shrimp tank.

2) Added a lily pipe that I was saving for another tank to see what it would look like compared to the spray bar.

View attachment 32369


View attachment 32373


DHG growing out. I'm surprised that DHG is growin under these LEDs. I guess AS will grow pretty much anything.

View attachment 32370


Moss emerging through the SS mesh.

View attachment 32371


Some Blues, Black and TTs chowing down.

View attachment 32372


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

How's the sound level on that breeder box?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

It is a Whisper 20. It is driven by the same air pump that drives the sponge filter. I split the line. My air pump is in my cabinet withe the door close so it is pretty quiet. The air pump also sits on Styrofoam to help dampen the vibration.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

cool! I really like how all the equipment/ stuff with vertical height is compacted to the left. Looks simple and clean.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks Ben. Your tank is looking sweet too! We like the same style. Moss, shrimps, tanks with open space.


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Your tank is really pushing me to set up a shrimp tank.
Going to need some info when I'm ready.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Do it! You should have a nice access to a good selection of shrimps in Europe.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

You know those journals that only show you photos of tanks in tip top shape? Mine is not one of them. I'll document the worst and hopefully the best of this tank.


Got some cool looking tank fans from www.aquarliam.com. Now it looks even more ShrimpTech. 

View attachment 32613



Diatom is starting to form. Telling me that the tank is really starting to break in. 3 Otos and Nerites are coming that will destroy that brown stuff. Interesting that the diatom is mainly building up along the path of the water of the lily pipe.

View attachment 32614


The back weeping moss tiles are growing much better than the front. There's also like 3 kinds of moss growing out of the front two mesh...lol.. Nasty. Time to retie those two clean.

View attachment 32616


Hopefully these two side tiles will also grow better now that I moved the light over. 

View attachment 32615



Final parting shot

View attachment 32617


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

*Update:*

There are TT babies everywhere. I sold off 1/2 of my TT stock to make room for the new F1 babies. However, something has been off with my tank lately. I've been getting trickle deaths on the adult TTs. Lost a full belly berried today. She was carrying a HUGE clutch of eggs. :*-( Cleaned the filter. Changed the Purigen. Doing a bit bigger WC in attempts to keep the water pristine. All parameters test within range. 

The 3 new Otos made quick work of the diatoms that I was collecting for them. OEBT and PFRs were evicted and returned to their own tank. Added 6 Pygmy Cories and mini water lettuce. 

Added a Archaea 27w CF light from a nano that I broke down. There was not enough light in the front of the tank so the moss in the front was suffering.


*
FTS. Diatom gone. Light added*

View attachment 32915


*
The Business Side. What a urban jungle of equipment!*:flick:

View attachment 32916


*The weeping moss tiles grew in beautifully. The front tiles were remounted with X Mas moss, hopefully they will do better with the added light.*

View attachment 32917



*New residents. 11 Pygmy Cories.*

View attachment 32918


*K14 Juvie*

View attachment 32919


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

K14 

Looks really good, loving that weeping moss bro.


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

Looking good bro! You get everything worked out with those OEBT?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Added a couple of driftwood branches from another tank that was getting serviced. Taiwan Moss on the driftwood. I don't think this tank qualifies as a Iwagumi anymore...oh well...

View attachment 32968



View attachment 32969


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

Nice progress. Have you had any more problems with algae?


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

Like ur tank. What kind of light is that? Link?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Booger, next update you'll see some of your java fern super glued in......but no problems so far with algae except for the diatom breakout the last few weeks.....the otos ate it all in like 4 days....I'm running a conservative photoperiod. LED light 3:30pm - 11:00 pm, 27w CF Light 5:30pm-8:30pm burst.

Quentin, the both lights are from AFA. They can be found here:

http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product&cPath=72_74

Don't expect to grow much under this LED though. It grew out the back tiles of moss, but if you look a few posts up the moss on the SS Mesh in the front was growing out really really sparse. So I added the second CF light for now to grow out the new moss.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

_*Tangerine Tiger Babies*_ :hihi:



View attachment 32987


_*Relative size to ceramic tubes.*_

View attachment 32988


View attachment 32989


*Shrimps swarming to newly exposed substrate.*

View attachment 32990


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: May they grow up quickly so I can get some. :wink:


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Rescaped a little today.



*BEFORE* :iamwithst

View attachment 32991


*
AFTER* 

View attachment 32992


View attachment 32993



*Pygmy Cory Gang in the back.:fish::fish::fish1::fish1: Shrimps and Otos enjoying the newly submerged part of the wood.*

View attachment 32994


In living color. With full battle gear back on.

View attachment 32995


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

I want your tank. hahaha

It's looking really good.
Wish I could get some of those tangerine shrimp you have.


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

looks good fully submerged


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

A quick shout out to PC1's manzy wood! Great looking wood at great prices. I got a few pieces and he sent a box...I have enough wood for a few tanks now. 

Kazuya, I know when you are done with your shrimp tank it will be sick...can't wait to see it....you should post it up!!!


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Love the driftwood, and beautiful tigers!

My tank temp is too hot to keep tigers. Cherries will have to do.


----------



## nchumley (Mar 29, 2010)

Love that cabinet, man. Keep up the updates!


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

Nice shimplets! I really like the tank.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Pygmy Corys! Easily one of my favorite fish. So cute. Loving the mosses as well as the shrimp gear and wood. I bet they're all having a blast in there.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Update 8/3/2011

*Fish*
With 11 Pygmy Cories added to the tank, I've noticed an increase in bio load. It took about a week for the water to get back to the clarity that I like it at. The Cory gang has also taken over the shrimp condos.:angryfire So I stacked two cholla logs on the opening of the bottom two rows hoping that will keep the cories out. The cories now sleep in the top tubes most of the day. Typical Catfish


*Shrimps*
Most of my females are berried again, however with the fish zooming around I've noticed this round of egg clutches are significantly smaller. I suspect the cories bumped into the shirmps causing them to drop some eggs. I guess every non-shrimp item added to the tank reduces shrimp breeding. The cories have since settled so hopefully everything will balance out.


*Plants*
Java fern was also superglued to the end of the manzy wood to hide the ugly end stump. I also tied a clump to the bottom of my sponge filter. With the fern bush in the front, it kinda gives it a perspective look IRL.

The DHG in the back is growing out really really slow and sparse. I'm this close to ripping it out and installing different background plants. Or the other option is to cheat and juice the tank with a bit of CO2. I might do that after breeding season is over. You're not doing well if you are being outgrown by moss. 


*
Current FTS:*

View attachment 33348



*Roadblock:*

View attachment 33349


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

You just need to put a "No Pygmy Cories" sign outside the shrimp condos, they will stay out...


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> You're not doing well if you are being outgrown by moss.


heehee


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Ben. said:


> heehee


haha


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Well, after a few days my road block did *NOT* work. I guess pygmy cories can slip in very very small spaces. I see some shrimps sharing tubes with the cories but most of the mama shrimps have moved into the Cholla wood or are hanging from the driftwood now.

What's worse is that my pygmy cories just sleep all day...I never see them school anymore....ohh well..9/10 you can't even tell I have fish in there.


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Well, after a few days my road block did *NOT* work. I guess pygmy cories can slip in very very small spaces. I see some shrimps sharing tubes with the cories but most of the mama shrimps have moved into the Cholla wood or are hanging from the driftwood now.
> 
> What's worse is that my pygmy cories just sleep all day...I never see them school anymore....ohh well..9/10 you can't even tell I have fish in there.





If there's a way to eat it, catfish will figure it out.

There is an obvious solution. Let me know when you need help with your 120P.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

lol, dang pygmy cories, what a bunch of useless nogood lazy sons of guns.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

*"If there's a way to eat it, catfish will figure it out.

There is an obvious solution. Let me know when you need help with your 120P."*


The only help I need is to figure out how to steal your auto top off and auto dosing system. ahaha...Naw seriously...the way the economy is I don't think I'll be getting a 120p for a while....I'm still tossing around the option of 60p nano-reef or a full 120p planted...won't be doing both...

*"lol, dang pygmy cories, what a bunch of useless nogood lazy sons of guns. "*

seriously lazy...they schooled for the first few days when they were freaking out...but now they sleep...but my wife tells me sometimes she'll see a school during the day when I'm working and the lights are out...

I have trouble counting all 11 of them...they hide really well.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

On another note. I"m growing out something special for my shrimp condos in my CO2 grow out tank. We will be doing a condo conversion. It will look like this soon.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chichen_Itza


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

*
Chichen Itza *
View attachment 33622



*Taiwan Moss w Mama & baby right in front of Mama*
View attachment 33617


*Mini pine cones from hiking*
View attachment 33618

*
So much for keeping it open*

View attachment 33619

*
FTS *

View attachment 33620


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Those condos are looking good.

Send me some examples for some ideas for my tank.roud:

That shrimp is so sweet.


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

looking really really good man.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks bro. It looks better now cause it's all jungled out. BUT it is much much harder for my daily inspection now....I just hope if anyone dies...they die out in the open...so I can see and remove.


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

That last FTS is amazing.. tank is looking awesome.

Can you tell me how that breeder box works? Does the water from the main tank flow through it somehow? Where did you get it from?


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

looking good bud


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

ADA said:


> That last FTS is amazing.. tank is looking awesome.
> 
> Can you tell me how that breeder box works? Does the water from the main tank flow through it somehow? Where did you get it from?


 
Thanks. For the comments. 

The breeder box is powered by the same air pump that powers my sponge filter. I split the line. You see that tube that goes down into the tank? That's where the airline attaches and as it pumps air into the tube, the air lifts the water into the box. On the opposite side of the tube there is a channel where the water flows back into the tank so there is a continuous trickle of water entering the tank and exiting the tank.

I got mine from Mordalpus. Both Mordalpus and Nikki sell these external breeder boxes. 




PC1 said:


> looking good bud


Thanks man. Your wood completely changed the looks of the tank....it's all jungly/forest like now....


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

Jungles are cool  I got a question for you on that breeder box. How much room do you need above the tank to get it in. For example if your tank was in a tight rack with only a few inches of room above it until the next shelf how many inches would you need to slide one of these bad boys on?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Above I would say you need 2-3 inches on top...and it sticks out about 4-5 inches on the side. I picked this over the in tank ones because it doesn't take up any tank space. It just looks like a big ol' HOB.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Added a poll. 

Since adding the Pygmy Cories, I've noticed an increase in bio load. The substrate and left over food is clean, but 11 fishes produces a lot of extra waste. I also noticed smaller clutches of eggs since adding the fish. I don't know if this is coinidental or directly related...I'm suspecting it is the extra load and activity in the tank.

I would not consider removing them if they schooled for me all the time and I'm gaining the added benifit of seeing some fish. However, 3/4 of the Cory population hides in the shrimp condos ALL THE TIME. You know how catfish are...they love dark holes.

Should I keep them?


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

I say boot the corries for now. You are producing a colony of nice rare shrimp no sense letting something as little as some corries hinder that. Or theres always another tank! lol


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

remove them from the 60p and house them in another tank...maybe another 60p?? or one of those 60-f tanks...it is low and long so the pygmies will school all day long




shrimpnmoss said:


> Added a poll.
> 
> Since adding the Pygmy Cories, I've noticed an increase in bio load. The substrate and left over food is clean, but 11 fish produces a lot of extra waste. I also noticed smaller clutches of eggs since adding the fish. I don't know if this is coinidental or directly related...I'm suspecting it is the extra load and activity in the tank.
> 
> ...


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

PC1 said:


> I say boot the corries for now. You are producing a colony of nice rare shrimp no sense letting something as little as some corries hinder that. Or theres always another tank! lol


You know brotha...great minds think alike. I'm leaning towards giving them away. They were an impulse buy, a buck each. $11.00 for 11 cories. Each TT is worth $15-20 each. If I had any self control I would have never put them in the first place...but good deals are like crack to me.:hihi: There is no reason to reduce the TT breeding without any real benefits.

Edit: That was a figure of speech....I don't smoke crack....


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

Lol, come on No crack at all? Remember its ok as long as you don't inhale! lol Those impulse buys get us all in trouble one way or another.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Nope, no crack at all on Sundays.:hihi:

Chris Rivera, I've always wanted a 60f. Next time I drive through SF I'll probably pick up one...I'm to cheap to pay for shipping on a tank.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I say give them away if you don't have a tank to re-home them.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I need a tiebreaker here....more people vote! It's American


----------



## jrwestcoast (Jun 28, 2011)

+1 remove from the 60p


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> I need a tiebreaker here....more people vote! It's American


Lol, need to name the poll "Cory Idol" the you'll get more votes


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

shrimpnmoss said:


> You know brotha...great minds think alike. I'm leaning towards giving them away. They were an impulse buy, a buck each. $11.00 for 11 cories. Each TT is worth $15-20 each. If I had any self control I would have never put them in the first place...but good deals are like crack to me.:hihi: There is no reason to reduce the TT breeding without any real benefits.
> 
> Edit: That was a figure of speech....I don't smoke crack....





PC1 said:


> Lol, come on No crack at all? Remember its ok as long as you don't inhale! lol Those impulse buys get us all in trouble one way or another.


Yeah tell me about it, my impulse buy was my 60P...I wanted another simple cheap tank I said,....over $500 later and I'm thinking I should stay out of the Swap & Shop for a while lmao....

But the tank looks great man, I'm liking the moss tied to the driftwood, it'll look sick when its totally covered.

As for the cories, I'm split....I feel bad for them but at the same time they are affecting the shrimp :icon_conf


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

TickleMyElmo said:


> As for the cories, I'm split....I feel bad for them but at the same time they are affecting the shrimp :icon_conf


Everyones looking at this the wrong way. The poor cories are on the verge of getting the boot because they bother the shrimp. What if....... (wait for it........) The shrimp are messing with the corries???? Like the little bullies on the playground. AKA short man complex. You never know those TT could be a bunch of S$%t talkers and the cories are hiding all day. Afraid to school, afraid to come out and play. Damnit! SAVE THE CORIES!!! SET THEM FREE! (in another tank that is.)
Ready????
SET THEM FREE! 
SET THEM FREE! 
SET THEM FREE! 

I know i'm a fool! lol


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

PC1 said:


> Everyones looking at this the wrong way. The poor cories are on the verge of getting the boot because they bother the shrimp. What if....... (wait for it........) The shrimp are messing with the corries???? Like the little bullies on the playground. AKA short man complex. You never know those TT could be a bunch of S$%t talkers and the cories are hiding all day. Afraid to school, afraid to come out and play. Damnit! SAVE THE CORIES!!! SET THEM FREE! (in another tank that is.)
> Ready????
> SET THEM FREE!
> SET THEM FREE!
> ...


LMAO! Good point, the shrimp probably formed a schoolyard gang. I bet they beat the cories up and stole their lunch money too! lol...


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

PC1, you can't straddle the fence like a politician. Either in or out.

Elmo, that is one expensive impulse buy. But I feel ya....you can't just throw a HOB and puke gravel in your 60p. So one LED...3D background....driftwood....later you're at $500...you haven't even stocked the sucker yet....hahah....


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

Oh no no no, I jumped over the fence, climbed the tree, snuck in through an unlocked window and am getting ready give the cories the boot myself. I'm all for eviction!


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

shrimpnmoss said:


> PC1, you can't straddle the fence like a politician. Either in or out.
> 
> Elmo, that is one expensive impulse buy. But I feel ya....you can't just throw a HOB and puke gravel in your 60p. So one LED...3D background....driftwood....later you're at $500...you haven't even stocked the sucker yet....hahah....


But it was such a good deal! Lmao, that sounds way too familiar. It started as just wanting to get another 12g eclipse tank on clearance for $56 (my other one is severely scratched) Plus I've spent over $100 (on top of the $500) at the hardware store in the last 4 days, from getting accent lighting and hardware for some DIY things to give it a sleek look. I've come to the realization that the glass box is never the expensive part lol...


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

The landlord came and served the eviction net on the Cory gang. It is also time for a moss trim. 

*Should I cover the rest of the Manzy with moss? Or leave it bare?*

I am also open to suggestions on a new background plant. It is either that or turn on the CO2 for DHG grow out.

*8/22/11 FTS*
View attachment 34088



*Side Tank Shot, did a HARD trim on the DHG. Trimmed all the way to the substrate.*

View attachment 34089


*Cory Free Temple...Hey!!! Where are all the shrimps?* 
View attachment 34090


*Must be feeding time. It's an invasion. Notice they are all walking towards the IAL which is the feeding dish.*

View attachment 34091


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Awesome pics and tank! I say cover the rest of it with moss!


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

wow i just noticed how thick your substrate is!!! you have enough substrate for another 60p tank! :red_mouth


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Cover it.

Are you going to start using CO2?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I might. I will probably turn it on after summer is over and the breeding season winds down. Then I'll juice it for a month or two and let the DHG grow out properly.

Option 2 is to rip it all out (not that much) and use the back as a grow out space for more moss. I kinda want a background though. 
*
Anyone know a simple background plant for a no-tech tank?*


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

crypts, vals, limno aromatica/wavy, bacopa, wisteria.. thats all i can think of off the top of my head but i know there's more, i've grown the last 3 in no co2/low light for a year so I know its possible..


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

Def. cover the wood it looks cool. I like both vals and westeria. I know they are 2 common plants but I think they are both cool.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Cover it! More moss never hurt anyone.  Nice shrimp army btw, haha. It reminds me of an invasion from a survival game. "....fooooooooooooood....." *march*


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Can't wait to take some snaps of these bad boys n girls.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

9/2/11 - 4 gallon WC, changed canister purigen and fine filter floss. 

Ok, I took everyone's advice and covered the rest of the branches with the Taiwan moss that was trimmed from the base. I also had to move the 6 remaining SSS Crowns out of ShrimpTech II back to here because they were quite unhappy in a CO2 + daily fert tank. I lost one and abandoned my high tech/high grade shrimp breeding project. They are much more active now in this dedicated shrimp tank. Time to cycle another dedicated tank before they cross with the TTs.
*

Branches covered with moss.*

View attachment 34402


*Twin K14s. See 1 week old TT on lower Java Fern, the really really small one. *

View attachment 34403


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Those K14's are sexy! So white!


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> 9/2/11 *
> 
> Branches covered with moss.*
> 
> *Twin K14s. See 1 week old TT on lower Java Fern, the really really small one. *


Branches look sweet! The twin K14's are to die for, really beautiful.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Man those look nice! Where you getting these shrimp from!? Lol ^^

And the driftwood looks a lot better covered in moss, great job doing that btw as yeah, looks awesome 

The TT's I got from ya are doing great btw :thumbsup:


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Cynth said:


> Branches look sweet! The twin K14's are to die for, really beautiful.


Thanks Cynth. I'm trying to breed them but I need some more UGF tubes to build another shrimp tank the way I like my tanks. 

The difference between K14s and regular SSS Crowns is that someone has stabilized the crown gene and they are suppose to breed 99% K14s. If I am successful in getting them to breed then...ITS ON BABY!....wish me luck...



HolyAngel said:


> Man those look nice! Where you getting these shrimp from!? Lol ^^
> 
> And the driftwood looks a lot better covered in moss, great job doing that btw as yeah, looks awesome
> 
> The TT's I got from ya are doing great btw :thumbsup:





jkan0228 said:


> Those K14's are sexy! So white!


Thanks. 

I got the K14s from Nikki the crack...I mean shrimp dealer....a while back...


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

Great Shrimp tank! I'm loving the filtration set up you have!


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Thanks Cynth. I'm trying to breed them but I need some more UGF tubes to build another shrimp tank the way I like my tanks.
> 
> The difference between K14s and regular SSS Crowns is that someone has stabilized the crown gene and they are suppose to breed 99% K14s. If I am successful in getting them to breed then...ITS ON BABY!....wish me luck...



They are really beautiful, the white is so white even their tails. I do wish you luck! Some day I want to add some to my herd.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful work, love the temple.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Moss branches look awesome. The next tank I purchase will definitely have a moss-covered branch of some kind of wood in it. Tank looks great as a whole. Keep it up.


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm seriously jealous of you, with this tank.. I may even hate you because it's so nice. Yes, I do, I hate you. Please remove this thread before I have to go out and buy ANOTHER tank.. hahaha j/k


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey this setup is looking great!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for the complements Guys. 

ADA, there's always room for ONE more...lol...I only keep two because I'm lazy and get tired of maintenance. I will say this tank is pretty maintenance free. No algae issues from the start because of the low light and only 6 hour photoperiod.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Added 10 High Grade Chocolate Shrimps (Neos) today. To the untrained eye they look like Black Tigers.


*
Forget about Vanilla Sky...how about some Duckweed Sky?*











*Godivas...Yummy!
*








*

Sorry for the blurry crapola pics...*


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

Wow! those chocolates are MUCH MUCH darker then I was expecting them to be. Great buy!!!! ( as I now figure a way to kick myself in the a$$ REALLY HARD for not picking up a few )


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

oh and duckweed sky.......AWESOME!!!!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

They're literally dark brown and just black!! Will these breed like crazy like cherries? Or are not all neos like that?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

They are suppose to breed like Neos....but only time will tell...


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Good lookin shrimp brotha! You're getting pretty artsy there with that first duckweed shot. Me likey.


----------



## jrwestcoast (Jun 28, 2011)

Those are some very nice shrimp.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sweet shrimp, I want some! :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> They are suppose to breed like Neos....but only time will tel...


I'm go get some from you if they do!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Good lookin shrimp brotha! You're getting pretty artsy there with that first duckweed shot. Me likey.


Thanks...it's hard taking Macro shots with a point and shoot...I got one clean shot out of 20....the shrimps have to be RIGHT up against the glass or it's blurry....




jrwestcoast said:


> Those are some very nice shrimp.


Thanks. They turned out to be darker than what I expected.



zachary908 said:


> Sweet shrimp, I want some! :hihi:





jkan0228 said:


> I'm go get some from you if they do!


I got them from Mordalphus/Nikki. I only have 10 so it'll be a while before I build up a large population...*crosses fingers*


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Thanks...it's hard taking Macro shots with a point and shoot...I got one clean shot out of 20....the shrimps have to be RIGHT up against the glass or it's blurry....
> 
> 
> I got them from Mordalphus/Nikki. I only have 10 so it'll be a while before I build up a large population...*crosses fingers*


Same here on the macro shots. I have to place the lens literally on the glass for it to look good.  

Well with all your tangerines, SSS CRS, I think they'll deeply appreciate your water parameters. Haha


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice chocolates!!!! OMG, and those K14s are incredible!!!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

ADA said:


> Nice chocolates!!!! OMG, and those K14s are incredible!!!


Lol...thx ADA...maybe you and I will do a shrimp swap one of these days..


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

lol, man, didn't take you long to get home and get pictures up 

I _JUST_ got done acclimating my new wine reds :>


----------



## jrwestcoast (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't want to hijack, but do you have pic of the wine reds please..


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't, but I assure you they're DA BOMB


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> I don't, but I assure you they're DA BOMB


That's no joke...I can vouch for Liams WR....they are sweeeeeet looking...one day...


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

*Current FTS Time for another Moss trim*









*
Growing more Mini X-Mas Moss carpet added some Hygrophila Pinnatifida*









*My favorite moss. Weeping Moss. Love how it drapes over the temple. Grows great in low light.*








*

Trying to give you guys a different more artsy angle....FAIL! LOL...*


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

You got any taiwan moss?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

*How about we do a time lapse?*


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Aw man...Thanks!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks good, love all the moss!


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks you fellow shrimp addicts!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Did you give me some of that moss you got growing on those twigs? It's weeping moss right? Me likey!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Did you give me some of that moss you got growing on those twigs? It's weeping moss right? Me likey!



I gave you Weepin Moss (on top of temple) and Mini-Xmas (front carpet strip). 

That's Taiwan Moss on the branches. Easy to find...grows fast....cheap. You'll easily find some near you...not worth mailing.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

hahaha aight, fine! That stuff's a weed just judging from your time lapse pix. I think I'll stick to farming the weeping.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Pics of shrimp?!

Btw on post 185, the last 2 pics. How many weeks or month's was it between them?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Btw on post 185, the last 2 pics. How many weeks or month's was it between them?


One month. The second to last was 9/2. The last was today 10/3. Taiwan moss grow as fast as Java IMO. I'm trimming it all the time. The weeping and mini grows much slower.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

But Im guessing it still takes a long time for the moss to get established jn the frat place?


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

I really like the way the moss looks on the temple.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very nicely done, great progression


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

your moss really covered those branches well.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

yeah. Thanks...it took a while though. And now that the cories are GONE, the pregnancy and clutch size went waaaayyyy back up. Word to the wise. Keep fishes out of your shrimp tanks, besides a couple of Otos.


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

Yup, I have a few BN plecs in my tank and now that they are starting to get big they are bugging me. They hoard food and stir up a bunch when they get spooked. I think it's time to give them the ole boot. I'll prob bring them to the next SCAPE meeting


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

It's really not the food hogging I think. I think it is the bioload that affects the breeding. Shrimps want it pure water at the right hardness. They'll even breed if the hardness is too soft but babies won't survive. Ask Nick.

Yeah, boot them plecos.


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

What PH are you keeping your TT?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

PC1 said:


> What PH are you keeping your TT?


Lol...I havn't measured in a few months. It's relatively new ASII so I'm sure it's still fine.

Here's some pics. I trimmed the moss last week.
*
FTS*









*You guys have Macro lenses? Pffftt...I have Macro setting on my point and shoot....haha*


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Awesome pics, Dude! Those TT's and Chocolates are super sexy!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So many of them berried! Dude... my TDS is at 300 UGHHHHHH


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

I have to take my camera in and get it checked out. Your point and shoot takes better macro pics than my slr. SOME BS THERE lol. soo many babies coming.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah, I think this is the final round for most of these gals. I've been getting trickle deaths, adults only. Juvies and babies AOK. I think most of them have lived out their shrimp life.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

How long have you had these?


----------



## jrwestcoast (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome TT's and great Chocolate super sexy girls. Get any males yet?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

No males, waiting for Mordalphus' Nov import. These gurls are getting randy!

Jeff- I've had my TT's for a while now. I bought the original batch in April and they were full grown already. I've brought in a few batches since then but they all come full grown so who really knows how old they are.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lol nice macros son!


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

That's such a nice tank!

I just admire moss filled tanks because really, moss is awesome


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Hey Booger. I know you will put that Solar I to good use. I will live my true planted tank vicariously through your 120p. Can't wait to see that. Where is that ADG shipment?
> 
> As far as WC goes, I use pure water remineralized to 100 to 120 ppm TDS, GH 5. I will have some stainless steel mesh with moss for carpet. I usually vacuum out the moss, move the moss so new substrate is exposed. Then the remainder of the water is removed from the intake quick release.
> 
> ...


I know I'm real late to the party but I like your tank and the set up, so I have a ton of questions.

First I was thinking of the same UGF set up only my bean dip reciepe might be different but the filter daisy chain is cool and I've never done this before, do both filters run with impellers installed, if so it's like double the media but with the same but strong flow?

I want a similar set up for my livingroom and already have an old 2215 to use, but everything else will be new so I checking out all the best tanks and yours in the top 2 or 3, keep up the good work.

Edit: so at some point you added the 2 pre-filters and ditch one of the 2215's was the flow too light, where did you get the pre filters, and what's better about the new set up?? Same thing on the sponge filter, did you just want super clean water, for all the baby shrimp? Sorry for all the questions I just want my first attemp to be a good one.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Shrimpo - Thanks, moss is the way to go for shrimp tanks.

150H - When I had the daisy chain canisters, only one of the canisters was turned on. The extra canister was strictly a media holder for extra bio filtration. I have since replaced the second canister with a Janque Prefilter Media Holder. Mordalphus and Nikki sells these.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

150EH said:


> Edit: so at some point you added the 2 pre-filters and ditch one of the 2215's was the flow too light, where did you get the pre filters, and what's better about the new set up?? Same thing on the sponge filter, did you just want super clean water, for all the baby shrimp? Sorry for all the questions I just want my first attemp to be a good one.



1) Prefilters bought from Mordalphus and Nikki. 

2) The new set up doesn't waste the extra canister filter. I'm using the extra canister filter on another tank now. The flow is not too light. Shrimp do not like high flow tanks. They like high bio-filtration but low flow. The 2215 has to pull water through the entire substrate, two prefilters and the 2215. That's a lot of load reducing the flow.

3) The main purpose of the extra sponge filter is to oxygenate the water. The additional cleaning is an added bonus. Shrimps also love eating the micro-debris that gets collected on the sponge filter for a constant source of food.


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

wow homie, at least you know that in an emergency you have a few gallons of really clean water right there. Got hoses going in all directions lol.


----------



## Kez (Oct 26, 2011)

Dude i'm loving this right now! very inspiring. I love the condos/temple.

Also what happened to the pygmies? do you still have them?


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

The cories got served an eviction notice.


----------



## Kez (Oct 26, 2011)

ANY updates????:hihi::flick:


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Hard trim on all moss this weekend. The moss has grown in nicely, branches fully covered in green even after a hard trim. Blasted the tank with a scoop of Bacter 100 after the substrate was stirred up a bit. 

I'm going near 2 months now without any WC, only RO top offs. TDS steady 160ppm for the last month. Temp steady 75.5. I haven't measured any other parameters. 

_Note to anyone considering attaching moss to wood, try and plan your scape so that the wood is easily removable during trimming. Less mess trimming moss outside the tank.
_




*FTS*

















*Woodscape*









*TT*


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

looking good!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

PC1 said:


> looking good!


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> looks like its gonna be one hell of a surprise! Btw how are my tt's doing?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Pics are worth a thousand words!  btw LMK when you wanna come down.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Are those Black Tigers or Chocolates?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Chocolates.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Very nice. You should sell me some bro.


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

updates?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Not much happening with this tank right now. It looks pretty much the same. I've removed the 27w Archea light running only the LEDs. Now the growth has slowed to a crawl, which is what I wanted cruise control. 

I also sold of lots of TTs and all my Chocolates to fund a new tank that I will journal shortly. I'll try and get some pics up later.


----------



## Robotponys (Sep 7, 2011)

*I am jealous*

I only have 2 betta bowls with ghost shrimp and a 5 gallon! I seriously need to evict my lone Danio and baby cichlid. ugh but the only shrimp are Sakura shrimp and I have super soft water. Anyway, I LOVE your tank so much, it is really wonderful to see how much you care about crack-I mean shrimp. 
:iamwithst


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Robotponys said:


> I only have 2 betta bowls with ghost shrimp and a 5 gallon! I seriously need to evict my lone Danio and baby cichlid. ugh but the only shrimp are Sakura shrimp and I have super soft water. Anyway, I LOVE your tank so much, it is really wonderful to see how much you care about crack-I mean shrimp.
> :iamwithst



Do it! Sounds like you have great water for shrimps. They love soft water, at least most of the nice looking ones that people sell do. Just keep that baby cichlid around as a culler and feed him your ugly shrimps.

Here is a pic from tonight. Notice the breeder box is now the Chamber of Death!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Exactly whats in the breeder box? And the glass orb?
And your bag of food is falling off.. =_=


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Tank looks good man!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

A worthless CrAzY betta that eaten 1/2 of his own tail. He only eats/catches 1/5 of the shrimps I put in there for him...

The orb is from my nano that I just broke down. It's my bonsai Crypt Nurii Mutated. I want to do more bonsai orbs with more cool crypts in the next tank. I want a Bonsai Crypt Orb Collection. You reading this Farmer Nick?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I think the orbs would cost more than most of the crypts don't you think? But buy in bulk and who knows man...


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> I think the orbs would cost more than most of the crypts don't you think? But buy in bulk and who knows man...


The orbs are not cheap, but they are worth it IMO. I can reuse it over and over and the glass is thick. I've moved this orb a few times too, I like the flexibility of the placement.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Me too, I love the slick look of it, they're like 35 shipped? Probably try out one of these some day


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

shrimpnmoss said:


> A worthless CrAzY betta that eaten 1/2 of his own tail. He only eats/catches 1/5 of the shrimps I put in there for him...
> 
> The orb is from my nano that I just broke down. It's my bonsai Crypt Nurii Mutated. I want to do more bonsai orbs with more cool crypts in the next tank. I want a Bonsai Crypt Orb Collection. You reading this Farmer Nick?


I got you covered bro. Don't tripp! :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Me too in the future? :hihi:


----------



## Robotponys (Sep 7, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Do it! Sounds like you have great water for shrimps. They love soft water, at least most of the nice looking ones that people sell do. Just keep that baby cichlid around as a culler and feed him your ugly shrimps.
> 
> Here is a pic from tonight. Notice the breeder box is now the Chamber of Death!
> 
> View attachment 40178


Great!  I find that my girl betta likes small shrimp, she ate the small ghost shrimp in her tank. Hehe. The cichlid is too small I think. It is about the size of my pinky nail (maybe 1/4 in. or so). I'm going to start with Sakura shrimp in the 5 gallon, if they breed in soft water, hurray, if not I'll ship in some crystal reds or any other easy, soft water shrimp. I do need to get a sponge filter however. I will attempt aquascaping, it should be fun, and maybe my mom will let me put a bunch more around the house! :angel:


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Damn, every time I see this tank I want to sit down for a few hours with some moss, rocks, driftwood and black cotton thread.... such a nice tank. I heart it.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Sneak Peak of New 20 gallon long rimless. ADA knockoff tank, not low iron. I bought this tank because ADA doesn't make a 20 gallon long. I have a new light coming in the mail. You guys will see a moss wall to end all moss walls.:hihi:


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

Very cool  can't wait to see it all done. I've been trying to take a pic of my new little sexy shrimp but the dang thing is camera shy. I got a full black BKK just the tips of the tail are white. Very cool looking shrimp


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

PC1 said:


> Very cool  can't wait to see it all done. I've been trying to take a pic of my new little sexy shrimp but the dang thing is camera shy. I got a full black BKK just the tips of the tail are white. Very cool looking shrimp


It's your wood from when you sent me a box way back.:icon_smil


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

Thought it looked familiar


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

WOOT! Go Taiwan! Haha can't wait to see this baby setup.


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

How's the new tank compared to low iron one you have? Or is too early to tell (with no water/plants in yet?)


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

fusiongt said:


> How's the new tank compared to low iron one you have? Or is too early to tell (with no water/plants in yet?)


You can only tell if you look side by side. This glass is also twice as thick compared to the ADA tank. ADA looks great. I own three ADA tanks however, the only draw back IMO is that ADA low iron glas scratches very easily. Acrylic easy. I used a mag glass cleaner on one of them and one tiny speck of dirt scratched up the tank and left a line. ADA tanks are also very brittle, so the bottom corners gets damaged easily. You give up durability for looks with ADA.


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

ADA are pretty tanks but to me the cost vs some of the other comparable tanks is too high.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Sneak Peak of New 20 gallon long rimless. ADA knockoff tank, not low iron. I bought this tank because ADA doesn't make a 20 gallon long. I have a new light coming in the mail. You guys will see a moss wall to end all moss walls.:hihi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a sexy tawian bee tank I see? ^^


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

*Going to try it Reversed*








*Intake*








*Air*


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

What do you mean by reversed?


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> What do you mean by reversed?


Instead of the UGF being the intake, it's going to be the outflow.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

How is that going to work? With canister filter? Wouldn't it put pressure on the motor...


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Substrate installed, Filters connected, Ready for Water.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice to see you setting up another one. 

Looking forward to hearing you on Robert's radio podcast as well.


----------



## Robotponys (Sep 7, 2011)

Shrimpnmoss is on the show?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

2.5 hours of planting and tying.








Buce and Mini X-Mas Moss








Downoi and Crypt Nurii from Orb








Replanted Orb with baby Nurii








Micro Anubias


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Lookin good bro!


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

HolyAngel said:


> Lookin good bro!


I second that! 

Have you considered using super glue to attach the moss? I've been meaning to attach some moss to some driftwood but I haven't built up enough patience for that just yet.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

manualfocus said:


> I second that!
> 
> Have you considered using super glue to attach the moss? I've been meaning to attach some moss to some driftwood but I haven't built up enough patience for that just yet.


Thanks. I used super glue to attach the micro anubias and the fissiden. I try and use as little super glue as possible because I don't like the white residue that it leaves behind. See the white stringy thing next to the micro anubias. The cotton thread I use dissolves over time in acidic water.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Robotponys said:


> Shrimpnmoss is on the show?


Yes. Saturday I think.



> *Feb 18* Shrimp in the Planted Aquarium. Discussion about freshwater shrimp species and care in the planted aquarium. Special guest Howard Chiu, “ShrimpnMoss” from plantedtank.net will lend his expertise on the many different freshwater shrimp, care, and breeding, as well as the best shrimp for the beginner, and how to address the needs of plants and shrimp together.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Thanks. I used super glue to attach the micro anubias and the fissiden. I try and use as little super glue as possible because I don't like the white residue that it leaves behind. See the white stringy thing next to the micro anubias. The cotton thread I use dissolves over time in acidic water.


I use cyanoacrylic super glue (super glue gel) to attach moss and anubias.

The moss usually grows in enough to cover the glue but the strands of white glue that spill a bit would probably drive most people crazy when you use it to attach roots on anubias it is hard to hide it.


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

Looking good. Keep me updated on how that anubias micro grows out. Where did you get it from? My tank would be a good test to see if it does indeed stay small.

As for the talk about glue, I like to use this super thick stuff from BRS. Since it's so thick, you can place a small dab onto the wood/rock and just press the plant into it for a few seconds. I have 2 basketball sized bushes of anubias glued like this and I doubt you could find more than a spec of white residue. Tying works just as good, too, but I hate it.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

*60p *now fully *mature*. The moss was grown out with the LED light an and additional 27w Archea CF Clip on. Removed the 27W CF today to slow growth and sustain look as long as possible before next trim. 
_
Confession: I haven't opened the main canister yet since the day it was set up. _

*Taiwan Moss fanning out*









*Looks like leaves on a tree*








*
Mini X-Mass moss foreground*









*Branches*








*
FTS*


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

Oh yeah that piece does work well in that tank. It will look killer when it fills in.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

PC1 said:


> Oh yeah that piece does work well in that tank. It will look killer when it fills in.


Thanks bro. I've been saving that big ol branch from the box you sent me over a year ago. Now the wait again for it to fill out.


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

That is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

mmmmmm that Archaea LED is sexy


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for stopping by Alyssa and Kiran. 

Kiran, I agree this LED looks nice...but it won't grow much. Moss barely grows and not very well. My moss didn't fan out until the CF was added.


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

What light is that? Is it the Archaea 45cm light?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

zergling said:


> What light is that? Is it the Archaea 45cm light?


It is.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Very nice Howard!


----------



## tumbleweedz (Mar 1, 2012)

Fun ideas.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Quick Update:

Nitrates zeroed out today. Ammonia dropped to 1ppm. Nitrite also 0. Tossed in 3 scouts and they appear to be fine after 3 days. If they're still alive next weekend then the rest of my CRS are going in. There have been 5 micro baby CRS already living in there that hitchhiked over with the moss earlier. They have been in for 2 weeks and are growing.

I melted all of the Downoi. Learn from SCAPE chat to float them for a few days next time before I plant them to help acclimate the Downoi. Scored some new plants this week locally from a fellow hobbyist. (*Thanks Norman!!!*) Trying out 3 different foregrounds to see which one thrives without CO2 and looks the best.


FTS








Marsilea Minuta








Elatine Triandra








Hydrocotyle Tripartita








Buce and Micro Anubia showing a wee bit of growth


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks great Howard. Why is it that when you planted the downoi they melted? Wouldn't they acclimate just as well when planted?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Looks great Howard. Why is it that when you planted the downoi they melted? Wouldn't they acclimate just as well when planted?


They came from a high-light (MH) high CO2 tank. Apparently they have a greater chance of acclimating to lower light and no-co2 if I float them for a few days. I'll try again once I get some more.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

That's actually great to know as I'm planning on lots of downoi for my 95G.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Scout Recon #1








Scout Recon #2 next to some Bacopa Japanese








Replaced Crypt Nurii Mutated with Crypt Hudorio in Orb.


----------



## skindy (Jan 30, 2012)

This tank is beautiful! What did you use to attach the moss to the driftwood?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

skindy said:


> This tank is beautiful! What did you use to attach the moss to the driftwood?


Thanks Skindy. I use 100% cotton thread to attach most moss to my driftwoods. Use Green or Brown thread and it'll blend in better. Cotton thread dissolves over time in acidic water. Super glue also works.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Moved Breeder box over from 60p. Modified it with a ZooMed 501 to increase flow. The breeder box has super high flow now. Shrimps will die in breeder boxed if you only power it with an air pump as designed. That's why so many people modify theirs.









Nighttime LED on an inverse timer from main light.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

how the inverse ugf working out?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Ben. said:


> how the inverse ugf working out?


I went with normal UGF. I tested the inverse way on another tank and didn't really like it. So I went with old reliable. Intake tubes under the substrate.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

I find it strange that your Downoi melted. I've always considered Downoi to be a relatively easy plant to maintain, and have never had any issues with it melting. Maybe that whole high-light, high CO2 transition is something I've never encountered..


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

manualfocus said:


> I find it strange that your Downoi melted. I've always considered Downoi to be a relatively easy plant to maintain, and have never had any issues with it melting. Maybe that whole high-light, high CO2 transition is something I've never encountered..


Tuan, grow out your Downoi in a non-co2 tank and your sexy new Buces and send me some! I send you scrimps in return.:smile:


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Tuan, grow out your Downoi in a non-co2 tank and your sexy new Buces and send me some! I send you scrimps in return.:smile:


Buces will take another lifetime but I can surely send you some Downoi! Let me toss a few more in my low tech tank. I'll let you know when they're ready.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

In-laws visiting brought a new camera with them. Playing around with the D3000. I want a new camera toy now. I think Shrimping and photos goes hand in hand. Told sister-in-law, she can't visit next time unless she brings a proper macro lense. :hihi:


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Here's the difference my point an shoot camera.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice shots for a novice bro.  

Now go out and buy yourself a brand new Canon 5D mark iii !!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Damn Howard. Nice shrimp. Nice moss. Hence shrimpnmoss eh?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Nice shots for a novice bro.
> 
> Now go out and buy yourself a brand new Canon 5D mark iii !!


Thanks. I've moved to the next step of Scaping now wanting to take photos all the time. My wife is giving me a hard time because 1/2 the pics in our camera is of my tanks or shrimp. HA! I want new camera toy so bad with a proper macro lense. 



jkan0228 said:


> Damn Howard. Nice shrimp. Nice moss. Hence shrimpnmoss eh?


Thanks Jeff...you know how I roll....shrimps and moss FTW!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Broke down the 30c Crown tank today. Moved the filtration system over to this tank to keep the cycle going. I over filter anyways so there is double over-filtering now. It's ludicrous quite frankly. :bounce: When I'm ready to restart that 30c I will have a sponge and canister ready to go!:biggrin:

*Total filtration currently:*

2 X UGF
2 X Sponge Filter
1 X Breeder Box Purigen Reactor
*
Powered By:*

2 X Eheim 2213 (1 running normal, 1 running UGF)
1 X ZooMed501 (for the breeder box)
Whisper 40 - Split to two sponge filter
Whisper 20 - UGF


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow. That's a ton of filtration... Care to elaborate on your purigen reactor? Also, the more photos of your crowns I see, the more I want to get some high grade CRS... Crowns or K14's?... :hihi:


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Wow. That's a ton of filtration... Care to elaborate on your purigen reactor? Also, the more photos of your crowns I see, the more I want to get some high grade CRS... Crowns or K14's?... :hihi:


You see that bag of Purigen in my breeder box? That's my Purigen reactor. The ZooMed 501 pumps a ton of water in that little box so I use the Purigen bag to diffuse the flow. My K14s are mix in with my crowns and flowers. They can all play nice together.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

What if you pumped the water from your zoo med directly into your purigen bag and zip tied the bag tightly over the outflow so it wouldn't budge? I might get some from you in the future. Either crowns/flowers or BTOE's :hihi:


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

My crowns/flowers are not for sale...lol...I'm trying to build up a decent number first...I did net out 30+ micro babies when I broke down the tank today. Some of them are SS and SS with crown markings. Those won't be staying. That's what I get for letting a SS Mama freebie that came with an order breed. So those babies are probably SS X SSS+. I don't keep BTOE anymore. 

My Purigen bag is pretty secure. There's a miss tile next to it holding it in place. Zip ties are too permanent for me. I like to fluff up the Purigen bag once in a while to expose fresh Purigen to the water.


----------



## maxsunny (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi buddy . Why you put Indian almond in tank ? Its help something ? And where i can get it . Thank


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

maxsunny said:


> Hi buddy . Why you put Indian almond in tank ? Its help something ? And where i can get it . Thank


There are several vendors and TPT sponsors that sell IAL. I think Rachael has some in stock right now. Mordalphus usually has some, but he's out of town and I think he's out of stock right now.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/invertebrates-msjinkzd/167934-available-sale-3-5-2012-a.html

People put it in to help lower the Ph and Kh. IAL also helps give the tank a better environment for the shrimps and when the IAL breaks down it gives the babies and adults a constant food source. I use it in all my tanks.


----------



## maxsunny (Jan 8, 2011)

So what your tank Ph before and after use Ial ?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't use it to lower my Ph...my Ph is low already...with Africana and RO water my ph is under 6 right now....other people with Ph problems or don't use RO use IAL to lower Ph....you can also use Alder cones that Rachael in the previous link sells...

You're in CA, I'm sure you can find some people that sell IAL in SCAPE too.


----------



## maxsunny (Jan 8, 2011)

So you just use it like food for shrimp . When your Ph low already and you use it , Ph going down again ? I have confuse


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I use it for food and environment from the tannins.


----------



## maxsunny (Jan 8, 2011)

I will get it right now  thks you my friend


----------



## Loachutus (Aug 27, 2010)

Looking good, Sir!

I'm assuming the canisters are running the left side UGF and the Whisper 20 the right? It might be a little early, but would you carry the same set-up to your next tank or just do the canisters?

Living vicariously through you as far as shrimp tanks go for the next few months. Probably pepper you with more question's in the meantime.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Loachutus said:


> I'm assuming the canisters are running the left side UGF and the Whisper 20 the right? It might be a little early, but would you carry the same set-up to your next tank or just do the canisters?
> 
> Living vicariously through you as far as shrimp tanks go for the next few months. Probably pepper you with more question's in the meantime.


No problem bro, ask away.roud: I love helping people start UGF shrimp tanks. Someone helped me a few years back on the road of UGF tank way of shrimp keeping and I've had success ever since. With a UFG tank + Aquasoil + RO water you can pretty much keep any shrimp out there besides Sulawesi.

The next tank I do will be to restart the 30c so I won't have room to run both a air powered and canister powered UGF. I will just use the canister to power the UGF and an air powered sponge. 

In this tank the canister is actually running the right side and Whisper 20 is running the left tubes. Here's a pic from set up of the tubes that you can't see anymore because all the junk in the tank. You can see the canister connected to the right side. Don't mind the two different color of top layer of Aquasoil above the red Africana.. They're different color because one bag was already opened and lost some moisture and the very top dark soil was brand new Aquasoil


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> My crowns/flowers are not for sale...lol...I'm trying to build up a decent number first...I did net out 30+ micro babies when I broke down the tank today. Some of them are SS and SS with crown markings. Those won't be staying. That's what I get for letting a SS Mama freebie that came with an order breed. So those babies are probably SS X SSS+. I don't keep BTOE anymore.
> 
> My Purigen bag is pretty secure. There's a miss tile next to it holding it in place. Zip ties are too permanent for me. I like to fluff up the Purigen bag once in a while to expose fresh Purigen to the water.


Dang that sucks. Well I guess I'll have to find another source even though it'll be another couple of months before I get any. 

How often do you fluff up the purigen?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

That's some thick substrate brotha. Educate a noob on why that's important... 

Nice new pics btw!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> That's some thick substrate brotha. Educate a noob on why that's important...
> 
> Nice new pics btw!


Thanks Canon Masta!

I've learned from experience that a nice thick 4-5 inch substrate for UGF systems works the best for the following reasons.

1) The UGF will compact the sub about 1/2 inch in the first month where the UGF is pulling down. Build a 5.5 inch substrate if you want a 5 inch substrate. Build it a little thicker where the UGF tubes run and in the back corners.

2) Thick substrates last longer and buffers you Ph longer period of time.

3) VERY important. Don't be cheap with the first layer of lava rocks or matrix whatever you use. I made that mistake in one tank and that didn't do the job it was designed to do. Which is to stop the soil from being sucked into the UGF. Cover every inch of the UGF tube with at least one inch of lava rocks/matrix/whatever you're going to use. 1.5 inch is even better.

4) Just as important. I only use about 80% to 90% of each bag of soil. Only use the whole large particles. DO NOT use the powder at the bottom of the bag. Use a strainer to sift out the finer particles. *I made this mistake also when I used the broken stuff at the bottom and that stuff creeps in the lava rock layer and the flow was very uneven and the powder basically turned into MUD*

All these steps will result in about a 4-5 inch substrate. With a nice thick substrate the tank will last a very long time.

1.5 inches of lava
2 inches of Africana
1-1.5 inches of Aquasoil


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So with so much substrate restricting the inflow of the UGF, if you have it hooked up to a canister filter, won't that reduce the life of the motor? The UGF also gets rid of pockets of air in the substrate right?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> So with so much substrate restricting the inflow of the UGF, if you have it hooked up to a canister filter, won't that reduce the life of the motor? The UGF also gets rid of pockets of air in the substrate right?


My canister has been working fine. I use a way too large of a canister for the tank anyways. The thicker properly built substrate actually flows better than a improperly built one because the flow is more evenly distributed along the whole tube thus the whole substrate. Versus one part of the tube getting compacted with soil and reducing the efficiency of the overall system.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I wonder if they have those kinda of strainers that you see in rural taiwan or china that filter out small particles.. Also, why did you use Africana and Aquasoil and not just one or the other? Just a noob looking for more info


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Some people just use Africana or just Amazonia that works fine too. Africana buffers longer and the PH lower. It also last longer. The Amazonia will break down quicker and be stopped by the Africana. The Africana will be stopped by the lava rocks.

I use Amazonia on top because I like plants and Africana has very little nutrients for the plants. I also think Amazonia looks darker and nicer for the top layer.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

By "longer", how much longer? Essentially the Africana is used more for its effects and the Amazonia is used more for the looks, correct?


Edit- Will Akadama serve the purpose of the Africana too? Or does Africana still buffer longer?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for explaining it to us noobs Howard


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Thanks for explaining it to us noobs Howard


Yeah...I don't think you're a noob with those crazy nice shrimps your keeping and cross breeding these days.:wink:


----------



## madehtsobi (Jan 9, 2012)

Can u take pics of how u modified the breeder box with the zoo501??

Thanks!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

madehtsobi said:


> Can u take pics of how u modified the breeder box with the zoo501??
> 
> Thanks!!!


Breeder Box Mod with the ZooMed 501 Pictures:

*Outflow hose of ZooMed 501 connected to air tube of box. Perfect fit. Filter Floss intake prefilter was replaced with SS Prefilter*.









*Intake of ZooMed 501 inside the tank with SS Prefilter.*








*
ZooMed 501 under tank, upper right quadrant.*








*
Bag of Purigen inside the breeder box to diffuse the high flow so shrimp doesn't get blown around. Also cleans water at same time.*


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> By "longer", how much longer? Essentially the Africana is used more for its effects and the Amazonia is used more for the looks, correct?
> 
> Edit- Will Akadama serve the purpose of the Africana too? Or does Africana still buffer longer?


Yes, Africana is used for its buffering. Amazonia also buffers too, but not as strong as Africana. Amazonia is for the plants and most shrimp show better color with a dark substrate. Except Black Shrimps like BKK and BTOE it's really hard to see black shrimp against a black substrate.

I don't know about Akadama, I don't use it in my primary tanks. I did build a cull tank at my friends house that I'm testing Akadama with. From other people's reports Africana appears to buffer stronger than Akadama.


----------



## madehtsobi (Jan 9, 2012)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Breeder Box Mod with the ZooMed 501 Pictures:
> 
> *Outflow hose of ZooMed 501 connected to air tube of box. Perfect fit. Filter Floss intake prefilter was replaced with SS Prefilter*.
> 
> ...



thanks so much!!


----------



## maxsunny (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi bro . I just got Ial and put it in my tank so how long does it will break down ?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

maxsunny said:


> Hi bro . I just got Ial and put it in my tank so how long does it will break down ?


1 or 2 days to sink...a couple of weeks to breakdown...you'll start seeing little holes in the leaf and shrimps hiding under and eating off the leaf...


----------



## maxsunny (Jan 8, 2011)

Right now i seeing lot.of shrimps come and stand on leaf , awesome . Thank you for help me


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

*[STRIKE]Dog Pile [/STRIKE]Shrimp Pile in new Pyrex Feeding Dish*


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Question. How do you get your shrimp to love your food so much? Is it because my shrimp already have so much bio film?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Question. How do you get your shrimp to love your food so much? Is it because my shrimp already have so much bio film?



I guess?!?!....In my new tank the CRS are not interested in food what so ever. They're still busy picking stuff off the new substrate and surroundings. I don't get swarming action when I drop in food. Maybe a few will come over usually the big mamas...but not like this.

I'd try starving your shrimps for a week to week and a half and then feed them. What are you feeding them BTW? H4N sells a nice sample pack of shrimp food so you can try all different ones and mix it up. That's where I got my latest batch of food. Better than buying the whole bottle IMO...this way my shrimps can get variety.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I fed them some bio max, sinking tablets, biozyme and hikari shrimp cuisine. They come over but just hover around in the location. Never really full on attacking the food. Hopefully the increase in population will result in less available bio film resulting in feeding frenzies.  And yes I have 10 samples coming in from Han.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Updated plants list on page 1 post 1.

*Clip-on light added to breeder box.*


----------



## shrimp pliskin (Mar 16, 2012)

Looks amazing.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

THIS!! Thank you!

Now I know what to do with my extra Ebi light fixture. 



shrimpnmoss said:


> *Clip-on light added to breeder box.*


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Great pictures and very nice TT's again Howard!!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

shrimp pliskin said:


> Looks amazing.


Thanks Shrimp Pliskin...is that like MGS Snake Pliskin?!:bounce:....code name Solid Shrimp...



somewhatshocked said:


> THIS!! Thank you!
> 
> Now I know what to do with my extra Ebi light fixture.


Sweet, I hated not being able to see clearly in my breeder box for role call every day. All mods for my box is scrounged up from my parts bin.



h4n said:


> Great pictures and very nice TT's again Howard!!


Thanks for the sweet feeding dish and the food Han.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

I thought you were forever done with TTs, Howard? Had a change of heart?!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

manualfocus said:


> I thought you were forever done with TTs, Howard? Had a change of heart?!


I was going to switch shrimps and redo the 60p but I got lazy and the TT keep on breeding so I'll let them breed through this breeding season. Maybe this Winter when breeding slows down I'll think about switching out. My berry rate is picking up again because Spring is coming so they're not going anywhere for a while. You can see a couple of berries in the last feeding pic. I have about 6 berries right now in total.:thumbsup:


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

That's awesome. Maybe I'll have to bug you for some more later. My population got wiped out in the last shrimpocalypse. I only have one left!

Do you have a journal for the Shadow Pandas?

Edit: Found it.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

*Big trim on the 60p and took out the black river rock to use in my ADA 30c. Traded the Taiwan Moss for some Crypt Parva with Gordon. New Hydrocotyle carpet filling in nicely.
*








*Removed Marselia Minuta and E. Tiandra replaced with Parva. Ammonia is finally zeroing out or near zero. Light yellow on the tester, so less than .25ppm.*


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I like that hydrocotyle foreground bro. No shrimp shots?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> I like that hydrocotyle foreground bro. No shrimp shots?



Here are some shrimp shots...:icon_redf....quite frankly bro....I'm embarrassed to post these things after playing with a real camera....I see a DSLR with a macro lense in my future....it's like driving a really fast new car and then going back to driving a old hooptie...:icon_roll

K14 Flower with white legs yo!








Little Blue Bolt in the breeder








My version of the mug shot!


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Here are some shrimp shots...:icon_redf....quite frankly bro....I'm embarrassed to post these things after playing with a real camera....I see a DSLR with a macro lense in my future....it's like driving a really fast new car and then going back to driving a old hooptie...:icon_roll


Uh oh, looks like you've been bit by the DSLR bug...

Unfortunately for you, the only cure is to spend $ on a DSLR and $$ on lenses. Your prognosis is NAS (Nikon Aquisition Syndrome) or CAS (Canon Aquisition Syndrome), depending on your brand of choice...


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

TickleMyElmo said:


> Uh oh, looks like you've been bit by the DSLR bug...
> 
> Unfortunately for you, the only cure is to spend $ on a DSLR and $$ on lenses. Your prognosis is NAS (Nikon Aquisition Syndrome) or CAS (Canon Aquisition Syndrome), depending on your brand of choice...


I've been scouring my local CL for any good deals on a mid range DSLR that looks like it hasn't been used by a pro. NAS or CAS...I don't really care...I might later when I actually know what I'm doing. I want to puke a little everytime I read up on the lenses and their cost.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Old hooptie works for me haha. I'm just glad to see some shrimp pics! However, I know for damn sure there's much more blue in that little blue bolt then that! Hurry up and get that DSLR


----------



## kangshiang (Jun 28, 2006)

speedie408 said:


> Old hooptie works for me haha. I'm just glad to see some shrimp pics! However, I know for damn sure there's much more blue in that little blue bolt then that! Hurry up and get that DSLR


Now I know who got that BB which I wanted so much!!!!!!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

LOL 

Nextime Shawn  We'll trade bro.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, nice! Hey, anyone crossed a K14 X CBS and made black K14? That'd be sweet. Guess you'd have to cross a CBS crown with a K14, cull the reds and ones that were not crowns, cross back to more K14, repeat until they're 98% true as well... lol


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Wow, nice! Hey, anyone crossed a K14 X CBS and made black K14? That'd be sweet. Guess you'd have to cross a CBS crown with a K14, cull the reds and ones that were not crowns, cross back to more K14, repeat until they're 98% true as well... lol


They have black K14s Kiran. More expensive than the reds and more limited supply. NEways...I think I will call this tank "The Weeping Dragon"...cause it's Weeping Moss on the "Dragon".:flick:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Very neat design Howard. I like how you have figured out how to scape a shrimp tank while still keeping its utilitarian design. Just how effective is it? How many baby shrimp are in there? lol


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Very neat design Howard. I like how you have figured out how to scape a shrimp tank while still keeping its utilitarian design. Just how effective is it? How many baby shrimp are in there? lol



There are tons of babies and juvies that were hatched prior to the move. My ammonia is just zeroing out this week so there are no new berries. I did have some old adults die during the transition. I'm not really worried because there are more babies/juvies than deaths. Sometimes its just old age and adults don't transition as well as juvies to new environments. I'm hoping that I'll get some new berries in a month or two.roud:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

And with that setup, I bet there'll be more than a "few" berries. I had the same thing happen yesterday (or maybe the day before; spring break is chronologically confusing ) and it had to be just old age. Sad, but happy, at the same time.

Maybe it's just me that never realized this, but the other day, I had this aquarium philosophical epiphany. Our tanks, anything that comes out of them as a result, comes out of something that we put into it. Baby shrimp come from the foods that we feed them (and some other things, of course). New plant growth is from fertilizers and the elements in those. So everything that we get _out_ of our tanks, _we_ put in at some point. And I think that this is what makes the hobby so cool and educational; once you realize and fully understand this, everything falls into place and starts working how you make it work. Just food for thought :hihi:



shrimpnmoss said:


> There are tons of babies and juvies that were hatched prior to the move. My ammonia is just zeroing out this week so there are no new berries. I did have some old adults die during the transition. I'm not really worried because there are more babies/juvies than deaths. Sometimes its just old age and adults don't transition as well as juvies to new environments. I'm hoping that I'll get some new berries in a month or two.roud:


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Empty the tank to net out shrimps for Dr. Tran.









Good Bye My Children!








Rescaped a bit. Ready for new shrimps!








It's a ghost town in there. Only skeletons of former residents.








Opened up the right side so I can see the Crypt Nurii "Mutated" now.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks nice Howard. I like the new scape better. 

Btw. I'm planning on taking out my manzy for my 11.4G and just go with some breeding tubes and whatnot or a simpler hardscape. What do you think?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Looks nice Howard. I like the new scape better.
> 
> Btw. I'm planning on taking out my manzy for my 11.4G and just go with some breeding tubes and whatnot or a simpler hardscape. What do you think?


I like the manzy you have in there. Maybe take out a couple of branches if you think it's too crowded. Leave like one or two in there.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks. It's what I plan on doing. I have like 8 pieces in there right now....


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Whoa wicked set up! That do not touch sign should say "AWESOME"


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Reinvested the shrimp sale funds into new shrimps. Mrs. Shrimpnmoss knows by now when I start packing shrimps her eyes gets big.:icon_eek: She's hoping I'll divert some shrimp funds into the main account. Not this time! :hihi: Try telling your wife you traded 60+ shrimps for 16 shrimps. It's worth it for me though. I've been looking for high-grade CBS for over a year now. The A grade is on par with the best of the crown/flowers I just sold off.

13 A grade Benibachi Mosura/Hinos
3 SS grade Benibachi. One female holding a nice sized clutch. Let's hope she holds til they hatch.


A Grade Hino








A Grade Mosura








A Grade Hino








SS Grades in the Breeder....they're hiding and won't come out. 2F & 1M. The male is a Crown...Woot! My Favorite pattern.








A Grades in main tank


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

Very very nice CBS!


----------



## vincent201089 (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice!!!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Get them to start breeding and bring down the price!!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

zergling said:


> Very very nice CBS!


Thanks. I'm digging them



vincent201089 said:


> Nice!!!


You too!



jkan0228 said:


> Get them to start breeding and bring down the price!!


Don't jinx me Jeff. Let me see if I can keep them alive first. Forget about selling. I want to build up a nice colony. Why would I want to devalue my shrimps voluntarily?


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

wow, those are pretty Keen


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

swoof said:


> wow, those are pretty Keen


Thanks Ben!

Here's some night time pixis and an updated FTS and Breeder Box shot.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Jeez your moss looks so much nicer than mine... And what kind of media bag is that? Never seen one so thin that you can see the purigen so clearly.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Jeez your moss looks so much nicer than mine... And what kind of media bag is that? Never seen one so thin that you can see the purigen so clearly.


The stock one, prebagged from Seachem.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Looking good Howard. The CBS look nice!!
I got my mix bands in yesterday to! Can't wait to get home to check them out.
I see you bought a zero a block thing to.
I got one to haha.


-Sent from my Samsung Note, A "Phablet "


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lookin good brotha!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Lookin good brotha!





Day Two in tank. Finally got some decent pics of the SS Grades. I moved them in with the A Grades to the main tank. Only Berried SS mama in breeder now, I'm going to let her berry in peace.

*SS Grade Crown Mosura. I love a clean crown pattern.*


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

No wonder those shrimp are so expensive :hihi: 

How big are these right now?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> No wonder those shrimp are so expensive :hihi:
> How big are these right now?


These are sub adults. They are one or two molts away from breeding. The two SS Females are adult size.

I'm going to break down my 60p "Lost Temple" in the next month. Cast your vote here for what's going into the next tank.
*
BE AMERICAN VOTE!*


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

*Day 3*

The colors are getting even more solid. Taking a stroll through the Parva.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow, them are some nice lookin' shreemp!


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

shrimpnmoss said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> The colors are getting even more solid. Taking a stroll through the Parva.




mother of god!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I think I might have to visit you one day Howard.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

*Berried SS 3 days ago. The eggs changed color, she will give birth soon.*









*Face to Face*









*Scored a free sticker this weekend...
*







*
Leftover SS Female from Crown sale. As soon as she berries I'll put her in a cull tank I built at my co-worker's house. Trying to get him into shrimps.*









*FTS*


----------



## idex (Apr 15, 2010)

What's the platform? (zero a block?)


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

idex said:


> What's the platform? (zero a block?)


Yup, Benibachi Zero A Ceramic Tile.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Whats it for?

Congrats on the berried btw.


----------



## idex (Apr 15, 2010)

Thx Howard


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

jkan0228 said:


> Whats it for?
> 
> Congrats on the berried btw.


Description from there site:

" The BENIBACHI ZEROα is made from a special kind of clay which help absorbs harmful ammonia, nitrous acid, heavy metal and magnesium from the tap water, making it safe for shrimp keeping. It purifies water quality and controlling the occurrence of the pathogenic bacteria and the algae. It also contains important natural mineral that releases gradually into the aquarium. A Must For Any Benibachi Tank"


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

lovely tank!


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice shrimps!

P.S.: I loved your article on shrimp keeping in the AFI magazine


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

those shrimp look awesome.
damn, the more i look at nice CRS and tigers, the more i want some. and they are too expensive for me (since i cant ever get card sp to breed).


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

The SS Berry gave birth yesterday. All the babies I see so far appear to be CRS.:eek5: How can that be?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow! Congrats Howard! 

Is it possible that there was a mix? What's wrong with Reds? :hihi:


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

don't tell me you messed up the beni line :frown:


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Wow! Congrats Howard!
> 
> Is it possible that there was a mix? What's wrong with Reds? :hihi:


Nothing wrong with reds, except that this is suppose to be a Pure Black Line. I just got rid of all my reds.



sayurasem said:


> don't tell me you messed up the beni line :frown:


I didn't mess anything up. I purchased her already berried. I just hatched her. She came berried from Beni.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Hopefully the other shrimp are far enough behind that you will be able to tell the reds from this batch apart and separate them out.


----------



## kangshiang (Jun 28, 2006)

Pure Black blood line come out red ones????
That's REALLY?????
Those two are definitely RED!!!!


----------



## vincent201089 (Jan 16, 2012)

It could be mixed with the red one when packing/shipping from the sources to here. You have no idea who was the father. Max doesn't know too.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Pretty suspect if you ask me...

One never mixes compatible breeds in pure line tanks. it just shouldnt happen with the word "pure" involved.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Interesting Howard...

-Sent from my Samsung Note, A "Phablet "


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

madness said:


> Hopefully the other shrimp are far enough behind that you will be able to tell the reds from this batch apart and separate them out.


Don't worry bro, they are in my breeder and won't be mixed with the rest of the blacks. No shrimps gets to breed without my permission in my house. 
I don't keep a ridiculous amount of shrimps so it's easy for me to keep track and select.



madness said:


> Hopefully the other shrimp are far enough behind that you will be able to tell the reds from this batch apart and separate them out.





kangshiang said:


> Pure Black blood line come out red ones????
> That's REALLY?????
> Those two are definitely RED!!!!





vincent201089 said:


> It could be mixed with the red one when packing/shipping from the sources to here. You have no idea who was the father. Max doesn't know too.





acitydweller said:


> Pretty suspect if you ask me...
> 
> One never mixes compatible breeds in pure line tanks. it just shouldnt happen with the word "pure" involved.





h4n said:


> Interesting Howard...
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, A "Phablet "


Put away the pitchforks for now. I have spoken to Max about this "problem" and he as offered a customer service solution to make this right. I am happy with the solution he offered. 

It has been determined that this CBS was knocked up by a SS Grade Benibachi CRS. His holding tank had both PRL and PBL Benibachi when he brought them in. He imported this batch of Benibachis on April 11th. She was berried on the 12th/13th. Gave birth on May 11th. 31 days. That makes sense from a time line perspective. It also makes sense because shrimps like to molt when entering new water parameters and if the female was ready the transport into the holding tank will induce breeding. With that said, I can not be 100% confident on the genetics right now of the SS Grade mama. So as soon as she releases all her eggs I will pair her up with the best CBS male in my tank and breed her out. Now if reds pop out again, then we will have real problems. 

I did not plan on keeping red lines. I really wanted to concentrate on black lines. Most of you know I just sold all my CRS crowns and flowers. Now I have to make a separate tank and keep these new red shrimps separate from my blacks. I guess I'm back in the red game. Time to sell of my beloved TTs before vacation, this way I will have room for the new reds and Royal Blues. *Holla if you want some of my personal stock of TTs. The best of the best I always keep.
*
I will update as I progress into this genetics investigation. You guys know I don't hide information good or bad. I'll tell it like it is. I don't run a shrimp business so I have no business interest to protect. 

I also want to make it clear that besides the unexpected red babies, *I am very happy with my CBS*. They are very beautiful and solid. Still some of the best CBS offered here on TPT. I will also breed some with Nick's Black Impact and try to make stronger CBS. Many people's reputations have been ruined and tarnished by a commercial shrimp breeders protecting their own business. I would caution against any biased OPINIONS and advice that people receive unless the the opinion and advice comes from someone that has dealt with the exact shrimps in question. Anything besides FACTS is just speculation and biased opinions. It seems like any new serious shrimp vendor that comes on the scene immediately gets attacked by secondary information. It happened to Nick, Reefdive and I don't want Max to suffer the same fate.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I kinda wanna get a few more TT's... :hihi: 

Just not sure if I have enough $$ to spare.


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

Look at you shrimp pimp! Nice looking shrimp.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Even if it wasn't what you expected and it is a slight inconvenience those shrimp are still worth some $.

Sort of like getting a car for Christmas but not exactly the one that you were hoping for.

Having to 'make due' with the red babies is a problem that many of us would be envious of. 

edit: BTW, you are doing the right thing trying to calm things down. I too have noticed the lynch-mob mentality around here about some of these issues. As long as the buyer and seller are working things out then there is no need for other people to be involved or concerned.


----------



## vincent201089 (Jan 16, 2012)

Don't worry Howard. Your CBS will give you the best baby CBS ever. You see they grow, berried, and then baby shrimps, that's the goal.

We paid for the shrimp itself, not the berried shrimp. Raise it and then sell it. This mama will be berried soon.


----------



## bassmjm (Jun 1, 2011)

I was about to call Jerry or Maury.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

bassmjm said:


> I was about to call Jerry or Maury.


No need for Maury. However if Mendelian Genetics holds true for shrimps.

BB = CBS 
Bb = CBS with hidden red gene, 
bb = CRS. 

BB X bb = 100% Bb CBS with hidden gene. The whole batch *should* have been CBS looking but tainted with a recessive red.
Bb X bb = 25% Bb 75%bb. 75% CRS, 25% chance of CBS with hidden gene (Bb). <---this is what I suspect from this batch.
Bb X Bb = 25% BB, 25% bb, 50% Bb

When I cross back with the existing CBS in the tank. If I see CRS from a CBS X CBS crossing then this line is not pure then I will have a real problems with the rest of my shrimps. Right now the problem is only one shrimp. That will mean Bb X Bb is the only way for red show.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Captain's Log #397: Final Entry 

Killed 3 Benibachi CBS in one week. Random deaths and incomplete molts. Tested the pH and they were living in 4.7-4.8 pH!!! I used too much Africana for this tank. Moved out all the shrimps into the 30c with only Amazonia. The new Amazonia is much stronger than the old stuff. pH is 5.5 in the new tank with only Amazonia. Better but not great. 

Emptied out this tank and will rebuild this tank better than ever. 

Stay Tuned for: *|ShimpTech V3. Modular UGF.|* We're going [STRIKE]Carbon[/STRIKE] Hydrogen Neutral Baby!

Here is some final parting shots.

*Final shot before breakdown after stripping the tank for parts*









*New Beni Home.*


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

So sorry to hear that Howard. What was that saying? You only become stronger when you fall? Something like that...

What grade were they?


----------



## jczz1232 (May 8, 2008)

all your tanks are great!


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

But... But... What happened with the genetic issue...

:nto v2::

Great read even if a lot of pics no longer work. Learned a lot


----------

